# problema de interferencia en amplificador con tda7056b



## josephzakzuk (Nov 18, 2011)

saludos a todos

hace poco me arme un amplificador stereo con 2 tda7056b, al probarlo todo funcionaba bien hasta que me di cuenta de que tiene una pequeña interferencia y este capta una señal de emisora, el aparato lo alimento con 12voltios, y carga de 8 ohmios, les agradeceria que me pudieran ayudar con esto, como elimino esa interferencia de emisora

oops se me olvidaba no lo he colocado dentro de una caja ni nada, por ahora lo tengo al aire libre para pruebas

muchas gracias


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 19, 2011)

estimado josephzakzuk lo que comentas al ultimo pueda ser la clave de tu montaje, ¿lo hiciste en circuito impreso? algunas fotografias para ver tu montaje.


----------



## josephzakzuk (Nov 19, 2011)

muchas gracias por responder

si lo hice en un pcb aqui adjunto una foto 
no se ve muy clara
estan los 2 disipadores de calor y lo blanco que se ve es una cinta que use para atarlo a una base plastica

hice el montaje segun los parametros de la hoja de datos con la diferencia de que cambie el valor de los condensadores porque no encontre los adecuados, aunque con estos funciona bien el azul es uno bien grande que saque de una placa de televisor, no se el valor y el otro de color verde, no se ve casi es de 220nf


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 19, 2011)

josephzakzuk dijo:


> ....si lo hice en un pcb aqui adjunto una foto
> no se ve muy clara


Nop, en realidad no se ve nada.


> estan los 2 disipadores de calor y lo blanco que se ve es una cinta que use para atarlo a una base plastica


Coloca tu montaje dentro de algún tipo de gabinete metálico, por ejemplo la caja de una fuente de PC y esta conectada a GND de tu montaje.


----------



## jorge morales (Nov 22, 2011)

estimado josephzakzuk dejo a tu consideracion esquema con el tda7056, esta en finlandes, saludos.


----------

